# Preparing Karaoke tracks in Cool Edit Pro/Sound Forge



## a_to_z123 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hullo Guys!!

Well this is a problem which I didn't face till now with these apps. The problem is this:

I am quite well versed with using both Cool Edit Pro 2.0 and Sound Forge 6.0. Well I am an avid singer but this idea of preparing karaoke tracks from my existing mp3 files came to me recently.
I tried everything on my side. Used most of the plugins but can't cut out the vocals part in the tracks efficiently.

So can anyone tell me what shall I do to do the above thing in a more efficient manner so that I can also prepare my karaoke tracks from the mp3s.

Plz this is urgent as I have to perform in a few days!!!

Thx in advance!!!


----------



## a_to_z123 (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh my gosh!
Its been a full day now and no one to help me!!!!
Plz isn't anybody into sound editing. 

I need the solution urgently as mentioned above!!

F1! F1! F1!


----------

